# Arimidex vs. Aromasin



## BigSwoll76 (May 19, 2012)

I've been getting mixed feedback concerning which AI to use during cycle and during PCT. 

Is one better than the other while you're on cycle/PCT? Thanks in advance!


----------



## colochine (May 19, 2012)

Yes. One is better for on cycle and one is better for PCT.


----------



## nby (May 19, 2012)

Adex on cycle, aromasin during PCT.


----------



## colochine (May 19, 2012)

^^ding!!!^^


----------



## tinyshrek (May 19, 2012)

Good stuff. I like the long half life's of arimidex and letro that's why I use them. I don't use aromasin anymore since I blast/cruise


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2012)

aromasin may technically be better always, adex is cheaper with a longer half life though so good on cycle. Aromasin is a suicidal AI so far superior for pct.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

I have much better control of my e2 w adex.  Aromasin is expensive and I have to run it high if I'm using more than test.


----------



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

colochine said:


> Yes. One is better for on cycle and one is better for PCT.



I disagree


----------



## gamma (May 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I disagree


 In what way  twist?


----------

